# Leicester Reptile Meet - Saturday 23rd June - Boas



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Hiya

The next reptile meet with reptiles will be in our *Usual location*, which is the upstairs function room of The Western, 70 Western Road, Leicester, Leicestershire LE3 0GA , on *Saturday 23rd of June* starting at 7.30pm

A great chance to meet like-minded people and some lovely reptiles, so please show your support by coming along. 

Here are the ground rules of the meet in order for the night to run smoothly.

It will be shown who is bringing what in a list on this thread that we will update as often as we can. It has been decided that this meet will be for *, Boas, Colubrids and miscellaneous species* as snakes go but of course non-snake species are most welcome. Unfortunately, the venue does not allow mammals (except the human variety of course!)

Anybody wishing to bring a reptile, please PM April Taylor or adam1969 with the details before 10AM on the Friday before the meeting so that we can book you in. *This is terribly important for planning the evening properly.*

*You will not be able to just turn up with your reptile**,* you must have a PM from April or Adam to say you have been booked in. If we cannot get you booked into this meet you will be put at the top of the list for the following month.






Some of you may think that these rules are excessive and we are sorry if you feel that way, but you will not be able to bring reptiles to the meet if you are not prepared to follow these rules which are put in place for the safety of YOUR reptiles!! 

*The “Theme” of the night will be announced in advance. If the night features Pythons then Boas will not be allowed, and vice versa.*

*You must have owned the reptile for a minimum of six months to ensure that quarantine has been observed.*

*Reptiles that are ill/have been ill within the last six months will not be welcome.*

*If ANY reptile within your collection has had mites within the last six months, please do not ask to bring ANY of your collection (whether they are known to have had mites or not) to the meeting as they will not be welcome.*

*You are solely responsible for your reptile and all of its needs during the night, so please remember to bring your own secure container, heating equipment, hand gel and anything else you feel you will need.*

*Anybody turning up with an unannounced reptile will be asked to leave.*
Again we are sorry if you think these rules are harsh but we are thinking purely of the wellbeing of all of our reptiles. 



See you there


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Adam1969: Surprises :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Grimrobe: Corn snake :2thumb:

If you want to bring a reptile please PM me asap to avoid disappointment as it filled up very quickly last month! I will not be taking a space in order that someone else can have that space. : victory:


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Pssst April - you need to change to date in the main body.....................


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I could bring Clive - the Cali King, but I'm happy to let other people have the chance to bring something if the bookings get full.


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

not sure if this is the weekend when ann has booked me for something already lol


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Nightfirez said:


> not sure if this is the weekend when ann has booked me for something already lol


It's definitely lurrrrvvv!!!:lol2:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Hannah81 said:


> Pssst April - you need to change to date in the main body.....................


Darn, will have to get a mod to update it as it's too late now! :bash:
Thanks Hannah. You want to come along??: victory:



Jeffers3 said:


> I could bring Clive - the Cali King, but I'm happy to let other people have the chance to bring something if the bookings get full.


I'll book him in, first come first served and all that :no1:


Nightfirez said:


> not sure if this is the weekend when ann has booked me for something already lol


it must be :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Adam1969: Surprises :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Grimrobe: Corn snake :2thumb:
Jeffers: Cali King

If you want to bring a reptile please PM me asap to avoid disappointment as it filled up very quickly last month! I will not be taking a space in order that someone else can have that space. : victory:


----------



## Ann W (Apr 18, 2012)

Nightfirez said:


> not sure if this is the weekend when ann has booked me for something already lol


babes told you its mums birthday bbq, however we discussed that you were going to leave the bbq to go to the meet. :2thumb:

(humm already repeating myself?? well at least its now written down so you wont forget) :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

Ann W said:


> babes told you its mums birthday bbq, however we discussed that you were going to leave the bbq to go to the meet. :2thumb:
> 
> (humm already repeating myself?? well at least its now written down so you wont forget) :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ann W (Apr 18, 2012)

oi you!! shhh :whip:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

we WILL be there! even if i have to walk!


----------



## joshthesnake123 (Mar 2, 2012)

Am gonna bring my albino florida X brooks king snake she's will love the the all the attention:2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

joshthesnake123 said:


> Am gonna bring my albino florida X brooks king snake she's will love the the all the attention:2thumb:


You mean can I bring my albino Florida x.Brooks king surely :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Aston Grewcock (Oct 21, 2010)

I should be there... Hopefully bring along an adult paradigm boa (not too big mind).

: victory:


----------



## joshthesnake123 (Mar 2, 2012)

April Taylor said:


> You mean can I bring my albino Florida x.Brooks king surely :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: can i haha


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Adam1969: Surprises 
Grimrobe: Corn snake 
Jeffers: Cali king 
Aston: paradigm boa 
Josh: king snake

If you want to bring a reptile please PM me asap to avoid disappointment as it filled up very quickly last month! I will not be taking a space in order that someone else can have that space. : victory:


----------



## joshthesnake123 (Mar 2, 2012)

April Taylor said:


> Adam1969: Surprises
> Grimrobe: Corn snake
> Keffers: Cali king
> Aston: paradigm boa
> ...


 so em what are the booking's now?:whistling2:


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

April Taylor said:


> Thanks Hannah. You want to come along??: victory:


Been trying to think of a way I can "just happen to be in the area" at the time of these meet, it's a bit far to go otherwise.


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

joshthesnake123 said:


> so em what are the booking's now?:whistling2:


Huh? :hmm:



Hannah81 said:


> Been trying to think of a way I can "just happen to be in the area" at the time of these meet, it's a bit far to go otherwise.


Ah, its worth it though . . . .we even get people from Yorkshire :whistling2:

Are you going Donny? If so, please drop by AC Snakes table and come and say hello. :2thumb:


----------



## joshthesnake123 (Mar 2, 2012)

April Taylor said:


> Huh? :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, just wondering if anyone else has booked in?


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

joshthesnake123 said:


> LOL, just wondering if anyone else has booked in?


Oh, no not as yet. Most bookings tend to stream in at the weekend (thankfully) so I'll hope to add more to it soon.
What with Summer hols and all this one may end up being quieter, you just never know to be fair. :2thumb:


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

April Taylor said:


> Ah, its worth it though . . . .we even get people from Yorkshire :whistling2:
> 
> Are you going Donny? If so, please drop by AC Snakes table and come and say hello. :2thumb:


I'm originally from Yorkshire, I go stay with family on the weekends of Doncaster and just "happen" to drive back that way on the Sunday :lol2:. I mainly go to try catching up with friends from up that way since i've been banned from buying anything else now so I will pop by and say hi.


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Hannah81 said:


> I'm originally from Yorkshire, I go stay with family on the weekends of Doncaster and just "happen" to drive back that way on the Sunday :lol2:. I mainly go to try catching up with friends from up that way since i've been banned from buying anything else now so I will pop by and say hi.


Excellent, I'll be the short-ass bundle of energy with black hair! :no1:


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

April Taylor said:


> Excellent, I'll be the short-ass bundle of energy with black hair! :no1:


:2thumb: You might catch the oh first, he'll be the bloke following me round repeating the phrases "Put it back"..."Don't even think about it" and "no more snakes".


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

Ann W said:


> babes told you its mums birthday bbq, however we discussed that you were going to leave the bbq to go to the meet. :2thumb:
> 
> (humm already repeating myself?? well at least its now written down so you wont forget) :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


don't get narky i remembered there was something on  

thats a start 

:whistling2:


: victory:


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

Purple_D said:


>


you could be right 


depends on whom takes over the bbq from me lol 

: victory:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Hannah81 said:


> :2thumb: You might catch the oh first, he'll be the bloke following me round repeating the phrases "Put it back"..."Don't even think about it" and "no more snakes".


:lol2::lol2::lol2: I get " you bought WHAT?!!!" when I get home instead!



Nightfirez said:


> don't get narky i remembered there was something on
> 
> thats a start
> 
> ...


OOooo get you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

Hannah81 said:


> :2thumb: You might catch the oh first, he'll be the bloke following me round repeating the phrases "Put it back"..."Don't even think about it" and "no more snakes".


sounds just like my boyfriend at one of these meets. :lol2:


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

morning-star said:


> sounds just like my boyfriend at one of these meets. :lol2:


:lol2: He hates the snakes, and hates being dragged round the meets but when I suggested I went alone this time I was told the bordom he feels all day was prefereable to combining me, a large hall full of reps and a bank account.


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

Hannah81 said:


> :lol2: He hates the snakes, and hates being dragged round the meets but when I suggested I went alone this time I was told the bordom he feels all day was prefereable to combining me, a large hall full of reps and a bank account.


You know you will sneak at least one new rep in:lol2:

April, you know its the Yorkshire folk that keep the meet interesting:whistling2:


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

Purple_D said:


> You know you will sneak at least one new rep in:lol2:
> 
> April, you know its the Yorkshire folk that keep the meet interesting:whistling2:


ill bring the geckos down again 

: victory:


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

Nightfirez said:


> ill bring the geckos down again
> 
> : victory:


No,No not 4 legged things.
Safe this time as i will not be attending:2thumb:


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

Purple_D said:


> No,No not 4 legged things.
> Safe this time as i will not be attending:2thumb:


you will be down again !! 

and they will be waiting to say hello they seemed to like you : victory:


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

Nightfirez said:


> you will be down again !!
> 
> and they will be waiting to say hello they seemed to like you : victory:


Ill bring the BBQ next time :2thumb:


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

Purple_D said:


> Ill bring the BBQ next time :2thumb:


actually sounds like a good plan 

rep meet bbq night  

: victory:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Nightfirez said:


> actually sounds like a good plan
> 
> rep meet bbq night
> 
> : victory:


This isn't a bad idea at all. Maybe for July?


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

Could be good


----------



## joshthesnake123 (Mar 2, 2012)

Nightfirez said:


> actually sounds like a good plan
> 
> rep meet bbq night
> 
> : victory:


 great idea:no1:,hopefully i wont be as awkward and quiet as i was last time:blush:


----------



## Benji-le3 (Aug 4, 2008)

I did promise I would bring some uro's, so could you put me in for an Egyptian and Indian uro please


----------



## Ann W (Apr 18, 2012)

Nightfirez said:


> don't get narky i remembered there was something on
> 
> thats a start
> 
> ...


what ever! 



Purple_D said:


> April, you know its the Yorkshire folk that keep the meet interesting:whistling2:


couldnt agree more, seeing as im originally from yorkshire too, however i also think the Nottingham people make it interesting too! :blush:


Also agree the BBQ sounds like an ace idea!! :no1:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Adam1969: Surprises 
Grimrobe: Corn snake 
Jeffers: Cali king 
Aston: paradigm boa 
Josh: king snake
nightfirez: cresties
Benji: uros

Hi guys, right now, recovering from food poisoning, a bbq sounds icky but I'm sure I'll come around


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Is it sad that I'm actually really happy to be going to work tomorrow? Its just that I haven't been out of the house in days and I am so ready to get out even if I'm not feeling tip top yet. 

If you'll take my advice, don't get food poisoning, it really sucks


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

April Taylor said:


> Is it sad that I'm actually really happy to be going to work tomorrow? Its just that I haven't been out of the house in days and I am so ready to get out even if I'm not feeling tip top yet.
> 
> If you'll take my advice, don't get food poisoning, it really sucks


Have you been cooking again:lol2:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Purple_D said:


> Have you been cooking again:lol2:


You cheeky monkey, you're going to pay for that. :devil:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> You cheeky monkey, you're going to pay for that. :devil:


Hope you're feeling better, but you should know better than to expect sympathy on here. There's very little that's funnier than somebody with the trots!:lol2:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Jeffers3 said:


> Hope you're feeling better, but you should know better than to expect sympathy on here. There's very little that's funnier than somebody with the trots!:lol2:


Give me sympathy! :devil:


----------



## multicorn (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok first of all can we stop talking about April and eye of the needle stuff. Its making me want to throw up!!!! 

Not sure what to bring this time. Errrrrr

Can you put tj down for his much anticipated creature now tj and splodge have chosen to live with his dad !!!!!! Wahoooooo...

If you cant remember what she is April shame on you. Hahaha:blush:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

hey sorry not been on the forum in a while . we will be there! probably bring the B.Mentalis!


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

chris_wade said:


> hey sorry not been on the forum in a while . we will be there! probably bring the B.Mentalis!


 
B.Mentalis sounds like it ought to be a good name for a retic, or a mangrove, not a House Snake! :lol2:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

Jeffers3 said:


> B.Mentalis sounds like it ought to be a good name for a retic, or a mangrove, not a House Snake! :lol2:


 it started as a force feeder on mouse tails as it was soooo tiny, now in certainly lives upto the mental part of its name! :2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Adam1969: Surprises 
Grimrobe: Corn snake 
Jeffers: Cali king 
Aston: paradigm boa 
Josh: king snake
nightfirez: cresties
Benji: uros
Tj: Splodge 
Chris: house snake



multicorn said:


> Ok first of all can we stop talking about April and eye of the needle stuff. Its making me want to throw up!!!!
> 
> Not sure what to bring this time. Errrrrr
> 
> ...



Well I can't, but I know that it'll comply with the rules so booked in. remind me?


& the projectile vomiting was the worst


----------



## adam1969 (Jul 15, 2008)

Adam1969: Rosy boa's 
Grimrobe: Corn snake 
Jeffers: Cali king 
Aston: paradigm boa 
Josh: King snake
nightfirez: Cresties
Benji: Uros
Multicorn jnr: Beardie 
Chris: House snake


----------



## adam1969 (Jul 15, 2008)

purple_d said:


> have you been cooking again:lol2:


lol!!


----------



## multicorn (Feb 2, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> Adam1969: Surprises
> Grimrobe: Corn snake
> Jeffers: Cali king
> Aston: paradigm boa
> ...


It's his bearded dragon... He has been desperate to bring her for months...!
Now she lives with us he can.... Woop woop.. 

Oooh you've had my lurgy .... TJ and Adam have had it aswell . I like to share :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

multicorn said:


> It's his bearded dragon... He has been desperate to bring her for months...!
> Now she lives with us he can.... Woop woop..


Excellent - about time we had some more beardies at the meet. Lovely little creatures! Maybe, Hagrid will put in another appearance one of these months!

Whilst I'm on this thread, is anyone coming over to the Higham Ferrers meet on Saturday? I know April and Adam are busy, but you're all welcome!


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

multicorn said:


> It's his bearded dragon... He has been desperate to bring her for months...
> Now she lives with us he can.... Woop woop


I remember now, just thought it was called something else. Congrats for you both for the new living arrangements :2thumb:



multicorn said:


> Oooh you've had my lurgy .... TJ and Adam have had it aswell . I like to share :2thumb:


I did NOT have the lurgy, I had blooming food poisoning . . . . . BIG difference let me tell you :gasp:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> I did NOT have the lurgy, I had blooming food poisoning . . . . . BIG difference let me tell you :gasp:


Female equivalent of "manflu" :2thumb:

(head down and wait for the explosion.....) :lol2:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Jeffers3 said:


> Female equivalent of "manflu" :2thumb:
> 
> (head down and wait for the explosion.....) :lol2:


 get stuffed :devil:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> get stuffed :devil:


I'd imagine this is what you'll need, after being "emptied" so spectacularly. Is your appetite returning?

If it's any consolation, I've had something similar before (sat on bog, with head in sink - need to be a contortionist!), so I'm sympathetic really! Mine was from fish that had been cooked and left in a microbiological growth medium (or stock as cooks call it) overnight at room temperature. The then girlfriend took the fish out and stuck it in a stir fry, which she fed to me. Fortunately (for her), she didn't like fish much, so I got the lot! Unfortunately (for me), I didn't have it for very long!

Any idea what caused yours, or what it was?


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

try working here with students preparing food 

its a mine field every single day 

: victory:


----------



## Purple_D (Jan 18, 2009)

Nightfirez said:


> try working here with students preparing food
> 
> its a mine field every single day
> 
> : victory:


You can't get ill from Pot Noddle's:lol2:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Jeffers3 said:


> I'd imagine this is what you'll need, after being "emptied" so spectacularly. Is your appetite returning?
> 
> If it's any consolation, I've had something similar before (sat on bog, with head in sink - need to be a contortionist!), so I'm sympathetic really! Mine was from fish that had been cooked and left in a microbiological growth medium (or stock as cooks call it) overnight at room temperature. The then girlfriend took the fish out and stuck it in a stir fry, which she fed to me. Fortunately (for her), she didn't like fish much, so I got the lot! Unfortunately (for me), I didn't have it for very long!
> 
> Any idea what caused yours, or what it was?


Returning? I'm bloody ravenous all of a sudden!
And yes, dodgy cob filling from a sandwich shop in town, only place I ate that day


----------



## MulticornJR (Jul 14, 2011)

Yay can finally bring my beardie (splodge for people like april). And sorry for missing the last one but finally I have it sorted in a life with dad. And my apologise for not being on the forums in a while. But I can't wait for this reptile meet it's been nearly 2 months since my last one!!!:gasp:


----------



## Benji-le3 (Aug 4, 2008)

I should not of read this whilst eating tuna pasta bake ... Thanks everyone 


> Originally Posted by Jeffers3
> If it's any consolation, I've had something similar before (sat on bog, with head in sink - need to be a contortionist!)


What a lovely mental image :lol2:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Adam1969: Rosy boa's 
Grimrobe: Corn snake 
Jeffers: Cali king 
Aston: paradigm boa 
Josh: King snake
nightfirez: Cresties
Benji: Uros
Multicorn jnr: Beardie 
Chris: House snake
Mareptilesrock: corns


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

Completely missed this somehow...haven't been on the forums much sorry.I'm hoping to come along but it may be pushing it.


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

Benji-le3 said:


> I did promise I would bring some uro's, so could you put me in for an Egyptian and Indian uro please


HAha yeah you did promise!this may have swayed my feelings...that said if my flight back is delayed is as much as the one I'm waiting for I'll probs still be in the air!


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Because for some reason they moved us to general chat again :bash: don't see why when all of the others can stay in snake section.


----------



## multicorn (Feb 2, 2010)

Aprily wooooo ..... Can I pleasey weasy woo bring a snakey wakey woo?????

Big please muchness :whistling2:


----------



## Benji-le3 (Aug 4, 2008)

What you going to bring martin?? :mf_dribble:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

multicorn said:


> Aprily wooooo ..... Can I pleasey weasy woo bring a snakey wakey woo?????
> 
> Big please muchness :whistling2:


Corn?


----------



## benlambert (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi all very sorry I couldnt make the last meet. (car trouble ) I would love 2 come along to this meet. I've noticed there's not too many snakes booked in. I could bring my 2 yr old female hypo pastel boa along. ?


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Adam1969: Rosy boa's 
Grimrobe: Corn snake 
Jeffers: Cali king 
Aston: paradigm boa 
Josh: King snake
nightfirez: Cresties
Benji: Uros
Multicorn jnr: Beardie 
Chris: House snake
Mareptilesrock: corns
Benlambert: hypo boa


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Clive (my Cali King) is about to shed. If he has finished, I'll bring him as arranged. If not I could bring my boa, Lily again.

I also have a leopard gecko, beardie, or chile rose tarantula that are eligible. If anyone has any preferences, let me know!


----------



## benlambert (Aug 27, 2011)

Jeffers3 said:


> Clive (my Cali King) is about to shed. If he has finished, I'll bring him as arranged. If not I could bring my boa, Lily again.
> 
> I also have a leopard gecko, beardie, or chile rose tarantula that are eligible. If anyone has any preferences, let me know!


Would love to see your boa:2thumb:


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok .... Where is every one !!!


----------



## joshthesnake123 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry i couldn't make it tonight,i had to go out of leicester and i forgot that the meet was today:bash: defo coming the next meeting:2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Hope you guys had a great night and took lots of pics for me. Sucks that I couldn't be with you tonight. :whip:


----------



## benlambert (Aug 27, 2011)

We had a great night we will definatly be coming every month now. :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> Hope you guys had a great night and took lots of pics for me. Sucks that I couldn't be with you tonight. :whip:


How could it be a great night with "our leader" poorly again?:gasp:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Jeffers3 said:


> How could it be a great night with "our leader" poorly again?:gasp:


Aw Jeff that is so sweet. But you had a great night didn't you? :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> Aw Jeff that is so sweet. But you had a great night didn't you? :2thumb:


Yea - course I did!!:no1:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> Aw Jeff that is so sweet. But you had a great night didn't you? :2thumb:


I forgot to mention - I reckon I may have found a candidate for Mel's first snake. She liked Adam's Rosy Boas! That's a result - but it could turn out costly.....


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

whens the next meet?


----------



## Ann W (Apr 18, 2012)

21st July, there is a seperate thread for it : victory:


----------

